# Yamaha RXV665 BluRay Audio settings??



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a Yamaha RX-V665 A/V receiver I purchased a few years ago. I have everything connected to this: My Samsung HDTV, Sony S350 BD Player, Time-Warner Set Top Box. I have a 6.1 Channel System.

When I first set this up and played my first Blu-Ray movie, after the movie previews, which I think are either 720P, or 1080i, and the BD movie would begin, should it not be 1080P True HD? I noticed this receiver automatically changed from the 7-Ch. Enhancer mode to DTS, or another digital Dolby HD enhanced mode. 

Now for some reason when I start the BD movie, the 7-Ch. Enhancer mode would stay the same, even though before I start any BD movie, I'd always go to settings from the BD onscreen movie options, and choose the 5.1, or 6.1 Dolby English.

With this 7-Ch. Enhancer, the sound effects are still ok, but am I missing something?

On the Yamaha remote, when I press the surround decode button, it says "Not available." 

I guess what I'm asking is, what Audio setting should be used for all Blu-Ray movies for full HD effect, and should the Blu-Ray players automatically change audio settings when the BD is inserted? Thanks!


----------



## mvision7m (Feb 9, 2013)

I also have a Yamaha receiver, mine is an RX-V3800. My blu-ray player is connected to it via RCA connectors from the blu-ray player's 5.1 analog audio outputs to the receiver's 5.1 analog inputs which means the blu-ray player is doing all the audio decoding internally. In my case that's what I want as the 'Sabre' digital audio converters in the blu-ray player are better than the 'Burr Brown' DACs in the Yamaha. Having things set up this way means that I'm bypassing the Yamaha's internal decoding which also means all the sound fields built into the receiver are "not in use" and I can't access them when watching anything on the blu-ray player. 

I'm not sure what connection method you used to connect your blu-ray player to your Yamaha but if your connection method is the same as mine, that could be why you're getting the results you're getting. If not, you should have the blu-ray player connected to the Yamaha via HDMI and check to be sure the player is set to output all applicable audio and video resolutions that your Yamaha and TV accept. I'm not familiar with your model Yamaha but as long as it supports Dolby True HD audio and DTS Master Audio, that's what the display on the receiver should read when it's receiving either format respectively from the player. 

I hope I've been at least somewhat helpful. Best of luck.


----------



## mvision7m (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh, I forgot one more thing. For some reason, some Blu-ray Discs always default to the lower resolution soundtrack so every time you watch one of those particular discs you have to manually select the HD audio soundtrack in the menu settings if there is one available. I don't know why some discs are set up that way.


----------



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Yamaha RXV665/SonyBD350 BluRay Audio settings??*

I have HDMI cables hooking everything up. I even have a TOS audio cable from my Time-Warner Box to the RX-V665 receiver.

BD Player SETTINGS>SETUP>-On the remote control -

AUDIO OUTPUT- HDMI
AUDIO - (HDMI) *AUTO* (Not 2 CH. PCM)
BD AUDIO - Setting - *MIX* (Not Direct)
DOLBY DIGITAL - *DOLBY DIGITAL* (Not Down mix)
DTS - *DTS* (Not Down mix PCM

Receiver remote-
*48 KHz / 16 Bit * (Not 96 KHz / 24 Bit)
AUDIO DRC (Select BD Effects) *AUTO* (Not standard, TV Mode, or Wide range)
DOWNMIX - *DOLBY SURROUND* Not Normal)

With watching a HD BluRay movie, I would think that one of these options would give the best sound. I just can't get it to display while watching a BD movie. The only mode I can see with ALL the 6.1 Speakers enabled and sounds FULL, is the 7 CH. Enhancer. The Pure Direct sounds only like the Center, and Front R, and Front L is on. Not full at all.

Dolby True HD Supports 24 Bit / 96 KHz
DTS Digital
DTS-HD Master Audio

I went back and changed the decoder mode from AUTO to DTS, and watched a BluRay, but then no sound.

Decoder Mode - *AUTO*.....Not DTS. 
Signal Info - *PCM, CH. 3/2/0.1*Movie - Adventure
Surround Decoder - *7 CH.Enhancer*


----------



## mvision7m (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Yamaha RXV665/SonyBD350 BluRay Audio settings??*



bozobytes said:


> I have HDMI cables hooking everything up. I even have a TOS audio cable from my Time-Warner Box to the RX-V665 receiver.
> 
> BD Player SETTINGS>SETUP>-On the remote control -
> 
> ...


The only possible issues I can see in the above info you provided are: 

1) BD audio setting might need to be direct, not ‘mixed’. That may help. Does your Yamaha support Dolby True HD and DTS Master Audio? If not, you can set your blu-ray player to PCM which means your blu-ray player is decoding those formats instead of your receiver. Two reasons you’d set it up that way, first is if the digital audio converters in your blu-ray player are better/higher quality than the ones built into your receiver or if your receiver is an older one that does not support either of the above formats. You will effectively hear the same quality sound but your receiver’s display will say PCM instead of Dolby True HD or DTS Master. 

2) When I play a blu-ray, my receiver shows ‘analog’ on the display because of how I have my system set up but if I had it set up via HDMI like you do, it would and should show either ’Straight’ or one of the movie surround fields i.e. Standard, Spectacle, Sci-fi, Adventure etc. I don’t think Pure Direct outputs to the subwoofer, I don’t know if that includes when you’re playing a 5.1/7.1 soundtrack though. 

3) You should also probably have the receiver set to 96kHz/24bit and the audio DRC set to wide. Sometimes setting these things to ‘Auto’ doesn’t always work out properly. DTS HD is a 96kHz/24bit soundtrack so if your receiver is not set to allow incoming 96/24 info, you won’t hear anything. 

Hope that helps…


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

try to set the resolution to through in the settings and then make sure there is a setting that stops the audio from going to the TV... i think you need to select AMP. I have the same RCVR.


----------



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok Thanks...I'll try the DIRECT and NOT Mixed to see if that helps. I attached a print screen of the receiver and all it's capabilities.
All I really want is to experience the High Definition theatrical sound, (though it's not THX Lucasfilm ) as much as I can. 

For my 6.1 Channel Speakers...I have HSU Research STF-2 10" -200Watt SubWoof, which rattles the windows a bit...LOVE IT!
Six(6) VT-12 Ventriloquist speakers, each with 8ohm, System frequency 80Hz-20Khz, and Amplified power 10-125 Watts each. These are very good speakers and I tried klipsch first, and they did not even compare at all to these HSU's. 

With all this, I'm thinking that something is not allowing me to get the full sound, whether it's my BluRay settings, or Amplifier settings. but something just does not sound full. I know the dialogue/voice is not part of the 'surround" experience, only the sound effects for background.

So it's going to be a 'tweeking' experience for me to get this right, but thinking that some of you may have the same setup, then maybe you can see something listed here, that I can not. Again, Thank you for all your help!


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

what blue ray are you playing is it a TRUEHD disc... some bluerays are not. i do not think you want to be in direct either, i doubt your sony player is decoding the audio. unless it is some 500 dollar sony blue ray player.


----------



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

The BluRay Movie was FLIGHT. I rented it from a local Kiosk. My BD Player is a Sony BDP350, and I paid 200.00 a few years ago.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

i would be very skeptical that the kiosk rental had HD sound encoded on it. I have rented movies from netflix that had the HD track missing... you only get those in the retail version. You should pick up a re3tail copy of transformers, avatar or something like that. make sure on the box it includes what it encoded on the BD.


----------

